# This is beautiful, but....



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

it looks like it takes more patients then I have! Looks like a lot of work.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmZ2660K4r0[/ame]
Heidi


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That's beautiful! Would take a lot of organization & concentration I would think.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

oooh! I love that!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

HorseMom said:


> it looks like it takes more patients then I have! Looks like a lot of work.
> Heidi


Also looks like it takes more _room _than I have. LOL

It is beautiful though and inspiring.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Pumpkinvine Quilting is offering this Kaleidoscope class but they use striped fabric instead of piecing your own. They are located in Middlebury, Ind.

I haven't taken the class, but I highly recommend the teacher, Lois Dunten. Very, very good. She received permission from Ricky Tims to offer the class using the striped fabric.

The wall hangings are beautiful.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you do it the way he does, it is easier. Just using a wall would do a great job in keeping track of what you are doing. Watch how he uses the paper to make sure he will cut correctly instead of doing the math then cutting. Far fewer mistakes.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

beautiful but I know I don't have the patients right now. I would be spare in no time. Way too meny interuptions around here!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I don't think that quilt is for a rank beginner which is me! It certainly is beautiful and although he made it look easy I know it is not.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that, but would need more at home quite time to get that planned out and done.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TYVM for posting this video. 

Ricky Tims presented an impressive quilt/music program at the Albuquerque Bernina shop a few years before we moved to AZ. I learned he had moved on to quilting from a career as a composer and conductor. The shop had a piano moved into their largest classroom, and he played some of his compositions during the program. He said he had been the conductor of an orchestra and choir at a large church in St. Louis. He entertained us with a short recount of his musical training and acquisition of his grandmother's sewing machine - when she threw away her cane as she married and left the house to the family and he decided to play with the machine that was the leftover item that no one else wanted.

Ricky gave a high tech presentation with camera on the sewing machine and projection onto a screen with an assistant to keep it going to perfection. I think I saw his hand dyed quilt fabrics for $45 a yard. There must be some rich people buying that fabric and making very expensive quilts.

Anyway, he showed us a very easy, simple quilt block method and referred to it as cave man quilting. Also got into some technical hints and more complicated projects. 

I like the easy approach in this tutorial - except for the assembly, which would require some care for me to get everything lined up. I have Paula Nadelstern's book. It's fascinating, but tedious compared to this tutorial. (I would never get past all the decisions about fabric and fussy cutting for all her million medallion pieces.) I think I could do strip piecing and follow his steps and enjoy just discovering how the medallion turned out.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

An easy way to have a design wall is to purchase a vinyl tablecloth at the dollar store (the ones with the fuzzy stuff on the back). Tape it to the back of the door in your sewing room. If you are having company and don't want anyone to see it, you can just roll 'er up and secure with rubber bands. Also great to take to classes, etc. A necessity for this project IMHO.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I think I will just stick with the kit I got from here http://www.labfabrics.com/store/12/0a11.html I know it would be awesome to create my own in my own colors, but maybe one day.
Heidi


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Horsemom, that's a nice site. Nice gallery and books and patterns.

I liked this one, but I'm thinking larger squares.
http://www.labfabrics.com/large_image.php?img=1362169546.jpg


----------

